# Avatars



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Ppl who use avatars that violate employment contracts.
WTF are you thinking, its neither big nor cleaver :evil:

It *might* be reasonably funny to some people, but it'll mean many spend much less time here as we need to stay employed.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Calm down calm down.

Even though i didn't start this, in the last five minutes, i've been threatened with having my id deleted [smiley=whip.gif]

Had an im telling me to delete it.

Now this.

OTT???


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

Sorry L8 - but it's not. I for one felt very embarrassed and uncomfortable with what went on there. It was innappropriate for this forum.

Where I work -if anyone had seen that I could have been in real trouble as images of such a nature are against Equal Opportunity and Diversity policies and could cost a person their job. Avatars appear on every post irrespective of thread or board section.

As it was I was at home - but could have easily had my son or daughter looking over my shoulder and I do not want them exposing to such things albeit inadvertantly.

It was offensive and thoughtless.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> Calm down calm down.
> 
> Even though i didn't start this, in the last five minutes, i've been threatened with having my id deleted [smiley=whip.gif]
> 
> ...


Not really.
Actually, I'd not noticed you'd changed yours (?)

"No porn" has been a forum policy for years, it seems some of our more recent members might need to consider all our users rather more.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Everyone signs up to T's and C's when they register which include:



> You agree, through your use of this TT forum, that you will not post any material which is false, defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, *vulgar*, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, *sexually oriented*, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise in violation of ANY law.


I think this is a clear cut case. Obviously a desperate cry for attention...


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

just tried replying to this in off topic and refused access what that all about :?: :?

Any how just to say lets keep it to cars yeh.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

L7C TT said:


> just tried replying to this in off topic and refused access what that all about :?: :?
> 
> Any how just to say lets keep it to cars yeh.


I moved the "Look at my new Avatar" thread into quarantine to minimise the number of folks opening it at work (although the gif can obviously be seen in other threads). Unfortunately mods can't change avatars and the forum member concerned appears to have gone home for the day...

L


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

t7 said:


> L7C TT said:
> 
> 
> > just tried replying to this in off topic and refused access what that all about :?: :?
> ...


But I think it's on 1TT on the main forum.

Jim.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

It's on several 

When you change your avatar (or your sig line pics), they change everywhere - including all old posts......

Not big, and not clever :evil:

But thanks to L8 for changing his back


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Jim - it will be in every thread that user has posted in. :? I can't quarantine all the threads I'm afraid. Only Jae has admin rights and I have requested that he address asap....

Of course if anyone _wants_ to see the avavtar in question they now know where to look...

L


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

t7 said:


> Of course if anyone _wants_ to see the avavtar in question they now know where to look...


Well I just had to. It was a pretty selfish thing to do, and I certainly wouldn't be happy if I'd opened it at work. I was stuck with a customer all day today though. :x

I have to say though, I'm a very big fan of ladies' bits.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

t7 said:


> Jim - it will be in every thread that user has posted in. :? I can't quarantine all the threads I'm afraid. Only Jae has admin rights and I have requested that he address asap....
> 
> Of course if anyone _wants_ to see the avavtar in question they now know where to look...
> 
> L


Just tryin' to help, but I see it wasn't helpful. I didn't know you had restricted rights. Now I do.

Jim.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What bugged me about the 'new avatar' thread was the people putting up posts like :

"Very nice But not sure the mods will agree" or
"Spot on. Just wait till the "im at work brigade" kick up a fuss!"

plus the guys pushing/going over the boundaries on purpose.

Moderators have enough to check without people deliberately giving them more to do. Moderators are there to try and keep this forum running for the benefit of all. They get nothing out of it and do it for everyones benefit. don't abuse them.

If you want to look at women go elsewhere. It's not as if there's a shortage of the stuff on the web.

Basically, please play with us and not against us. :?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What gets me is the fact that no-one spoke up before about the other avatars that have been kicking about for the past month or so...

Tits - shitting - etc etc etc

:evil:

The whole thing about forums is tollerance - we ain't all on the same level plain - we are not the same - don't fecking push it.... or u end up with crap like this.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

saint - if I or any of the other mods had had any complaints prior to today about any avatars we would have taken them seriously. The examples you refer to imo pass the view at work test and are not unduly offensive - hence no action has been taken.

There is enevitably a line beyond which an image is unacceptable - that was the case today and action was taken immediately without waiting for complaints (which incidentally I recieved 2 of). As scoTTy says (and I posted earlier) moderation is best used sparingly if we are to avoid a "nanny state". I would defn prefer forum users to self govern rather than try to test the boundaries. We are all old enough to know better than that.

Louise


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/red916/clap.gif


----------



## westty (Jan 3, 2004)

Better get the Burka's out Abi & Paula :roll:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

saint said:


> What gets me is the fact that no-one spoke up before about the other avatars that have been kicking about for the past month or so...
> 
> Tits - *shitting* - etc etc etc
> 
> ...


My avatar was never mean't to cause offence, i found it, thought it was unusual and made me smile i put it up hoping that other people would find it amusing , not offensive.

FWIW when i initially posted the gif i received lots of PM's from other members complimenting the avatar.

If the majority on here found it offensive i would of course change it. but i think most take it for what it is, just a bit of fun. :roll: :roll:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> It's on several
> 
> When you change your avatar (or your sig line pics), they change everywhere - including all old posts......
> 
> ...


Please note DIRY, T7, Pammy and others that i wasn't the first to change my avatar.

I've tried to view the thread in OT this morning, but i guess it's been deleted; if it was still viewable, you would see that i was something like the 4 person to respond - and change my avatar.

There was one that in other people's eyes was "a lot more offensive", but i had no intention of leaving for the day with _that_ avatar.

I respect the wishes of the forum members on here in that they say if someone had seen a photo of a similar graphic nature at work, they could be in trouble....

We have no such rules at our office, and our boss (male) is always sending me emails with suggestive material in.

One thing i find slightly amazing is that users are saying they could get in trouble at work by these photos being displayed when surely the obvious thing that i thought you would get in trouble for ( i know i would) is surfing the 'net in work time let alone the material on the web pages you are viewing.

Is this not the case?


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

^^ L8 - no m8, its not as if everyone isn't entitled to a break whilst @ work!
I understand that many work policies are less restrictive than mine, (its a US firm :wink: ), but it would cause severe repercussions....


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > But thanks to L8 for changing his back
> ...


My comment was mean scincerly fella 
And no - I know you weren't the first 

As to the whole 'browsing in work thing' - yes, most of us probably aren't supposed to, but some pics just catch the eye of people walking past 

Not to mention the group of techies that we have who occasionally troll thro the cache on the proxy server...
Pics of cars are not a problem - not worth their effort to track down to see if it's 'legit' or not (in 99% of cases they would be - our job involves cars).

But 'other' pics would start all sort of alarm bells ringing - leading to a more detailed investigation.

L8 - please note that this is not meant as a dig at you - or anyone else in particular - just answering the question


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > Don't I Recognise You? said:
> ...


No probs, i didn't take it as a dig from you, just other people have said "i didn't see your avatar, what was it etc" when i was copying others.

I promise i won't do it again  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

L8_0RGY said:


> One thing i find slightly amazing is that users are saying they could get in trouble at work by these photos being displayed when surely the obvious thing that i thought you would get in trouble for ( i know i would) is surfing the 'net in work time let alone the material on the web pages you are viewing.
> 
> Is this not the case?


In my case we're not allowed to view anything that can be considered sexist, racist, etc, etc or that could cause offence.

If everyone plays by the rules then there's nothing wrong with me accessing this forum from work.
If the forum rules are breached as they were then I can get in trouble.

I'd assume it's the same for many others.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

yep scoTTy, same here


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

ditto

Plus on a personal note - the avatar that sparked all this off was ott imo and was offensive, and others just jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

westty said:


> Better get the Burka's out Abi & Paula :roll:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: ....I'm sure that can be arranged!


----------

